# Age of Empires II - Strange Problem! Screenshot Attached



## ryanwain (Aug 25, 2004)

Hi,

I own an Acer Ferrari 4002wlmi with the following spec:
General

System Type: Notebook

Built-in Devices: Stereo speakers, wireless LAN aerial, Bluetooth aerial

Width: 36.3 cm

Depth: 26.6 cm

Height: 3.5 cm

Weight: 2.9 kg

Localisation: English / United Kingdom
Processor

Processor: AMD Turion 64 mobile technology ML-30 / 1.6 GHz

64-bit Computing: Yes

Features: 3DNow! Professional technology, PowerNow! technology, HyperTransport technology, Enhanced Virus Protection

Chipset Type: ATI Radeon Xpress 200
Cache Memory

Type: L2 Cache

Installed Size: 1 MB
RAM

Installed Size: 512 MB / 2 GB (max)

Technology: DDR SDRAM - 333 MHz

Memory Specification Compliance: PC2700

Configuration Features: 2 x 256 MB
Storage Controller

Type: IDE
Storage

Hard Drive: 80 GB - 5400 rpm
Optical Storage

Type: DVD±RW (+R double layer) / DVD-RAM - integrated
Card Reader

Type: 5 in 1 card reader

Supported Flash Memory Cards: SD Memory Card, Memory Stick, Memory Stick PRO, MultiMediaCard, xD-Picture Card
Display

Display Type: 15.4" TFT active matrix

Max Resolution: 1280 x 800 ( WXGA )

Widescreen Display: Yes

Colour support: 24-bit (16.7 million colours)

Features: CrystalBrite
Video

Graphics Processor / Vendor: ATI Mobility Radeon X700 - PCI Express

Video Memory: DDR SDRAM - 128 MB

Max Resolution (external): 2048 x 1536
Audio

Audio Output: Sound card

Compliant Standards: AC '97

Audio Input: Microphone
Input Device(s)

Type: Keyboard, touchpad, 4-way scroll button



The problems arise when I run Age of Empires II: The Conquerors. Often the game will open and run fine and I'll be able to play a full game with little problems. However, when I try to exit the game and return to windows, my graphics get messed up, as can be seen in the attached file. This is also the case if I try and switch between the game and my desktop or another program mid game. Further still, on some occasions the screen may also get messed up whilst the game is loading. Unfortunately, the only soluton I have found is to turn my laptop off and restart it.

I also noted that the same problem occurred when I tried to increase my screens resolution; I did not have Age of Empires on at that time. 

This is an extremely frustrating problem, and any help would be greatly appreciated.


Many thanks,

Ryan Wain


----------



## Talamute (Nov 15, 2006)

If this problem occured without your AoE being on and trying to change the screen resolution you may want to double check your video drivers being fully updated. That would probably fix the problem, at least it's fixed any problems I've had, may be a conflict with your on-board vid card and the one you installed. Just a couple things to check.


----------



## ryanwain (Aug 25, 2004)

i originally had the latest omega drivers. i uninstalled them, and replaced them with the official ATI drivers.

still the same problem...


Any suggestions?

Thanks for your rapid response...


----------

